# Aufbau eines Netzwerkes zwischen Tokenring und Ethernet



## bvbjunkie (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wie baue ich am besten ein Netzwerk zwischen zwei Rechner auf wobei im ersten Rechner eine Tokenringkarte und im zweiten Rechner eine Ethernetkarte eingebaut ist?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort

MfG bvbjunkie


----------



## TheNBP (14. Oktober 2004)

Du brauchst einen Hub/Bridge der/die einen Tokenring und einen Ethernet Anschluss hat. Hergestellt wird sowas wohl nicht mehr, da Tokenring veraltet ist. Vielleicht noch gebraucht bei ebay zu ersteigern.

Am einfachsten und billigsten ist es die Tokenringkarte gegen eine Ethernetkarte zu tauschen


----------

